# Need advice selecting hot water tank.



## MDservices (May 9, 2016)

So I'm doing some work in a fairly large hostel that currently has a max occupancy of 60 rooms and there's a total of 7 showers, 7 toilers and 7 sinks.

Currently they just have two 60 gallon electric tanks and of course at peak hours, that doesn't work well and the tanks are only two years old, clients are complaining and the previous plumber has had to change elements several times already.

Normally at this level I'm working in gas and it just seems less complicated but can't go with gas so I'm trying to select an electric model. Most times in the past, while I was an employee, my boss wouldn't do any calculations, he'd just throw in a 100 gal. electric, 600v 3 phase and that's it...

Sizing for heating seems easier at this point so I'm a bit rusty on estimating what exactly is the demand. I'm going with Rheem because of the discount I get with the supplier and I've not issues with them in all the years.

What would you guys recommend? 240v 3 phase? 600v 1 phase? 600v 3 phase? 

I'm looking at simply getting the EG 85 model 54kw input gives me 160 gal. recovery rate at 140F... The client will be keeping one of the 60 gal. heaters and wants it done in series... that's what the client wants... 

Thoughts? If you could recommend another one, I'm open. Just to give you an idea of what I'm dealing with, the pipe comes in 3/4" and then leaves in 3/4" ... these bathrooms are 3 years old... not built by a plumber but hey, the tiles look perty...

I can't find my book with all the calculations for sizing the tank. Supplier is on vacation till monday, was hoping to get some feedback this week... I have my calculations to size the piping obviously, but sadly wont be fixing that up, they're tearing this place down in 3-4 years to build a hotel. That'll be a fun project for me.

Thanks!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.hotwater.com/water-heaters/commercial/boilers/dura-power-nw-series-electric-heating/

Kick the temps up and install a mixing valve.


----------



## MDservices (May 9, 2016)

Feels like I could provide hot water for the whole block! I'm gonna look into that one, thanks!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

This is the mixing valve I use.
https://www.caleffi.com/usa/en-us/c...-pressure-balanced-mixing-valve-sweat-521409a


----------

